# Fermenting Jalapeno's



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 15, 2020)

Finally got my fermenting kit in, 
The kit has a pump, 3 fermenting lids for large mouth and 3 glass weights plus instruction book with a few fermenting recipes.

172G fine sea salt. I didnt use the pink afterall. This is for 1 gallon of distilled water for the brine.
I dissolved the sea salt in 1 qt warm distilled water and added this back to the gallon. 







Wash the jalapeno's they are dirty.






Rinsed the ferment lids and set aside.






Sanitize the jars and weights.






When my brine cools i will be back to show the rest


----------



## 73saint (Oct 15, 2020)

I am doing the same thing as we speak....with reapers & habaneros


----------



## bregent (Oct 15, 2020)

Nice. I fermented a bunch of green beans and pickling cukes this year, but have not tried jalapenos.  I have a jalapeno plant with a few peppers left I'll try fermenting.   Since I started fermenting, I really don't enjoy vinegar pickles much any more.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 15, 2020)

Same here. Seems like the vinegar over powers the taste of the item your pickling.
I been looking at lots of vids on lacto fermenting veggies, salsa and all sorts of things.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 15, 2020)

73saint said:


> I am doing the same thing as we speak....with reapers & habaneros


Reapers

Ouch


----------



## 73saint (Oct 15, 2020)

My habanero ferment is in vac bags we’ll see how it goes.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 15, 2020)

Yeah
Iteresting


----------



## xray (Oct 15, 2020)

Let us know how those lids work? I wanted to order the same kit because I want the included weights.

Ended up using an airlock from a beer supply store and drilling a hole through the mason jar lid.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 15, 2020)

73saint

Tell me about the vac bag fermentation.
And are you guys using any starter culture?

My last attempt failed to ferment.
And I used two different starters.


----------



## 73saint (Oct 15, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> 73saint
> 
> Tell me about the vac bag fermentation.
> And are you guys using any starter culture?
> ...


I just followed chillichumps recipe; peppers and garlic, along with 2% salt, vac sealed and in a cabinet for desired amount of time.   Well see how it goes.


----------



## 73saint (Oct 15, 2020)

Not sure if you can tell from the pic but it’s starting to fill up with C02


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 15, 2020)

73saint said:


> View attachment 466891
> 
> Not sure if you can tell from the pic but it’s starting to fill up with C02


How do you plan to vent without possible contamination?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 15, 2020)

Got the salt brine cooled finally.

Cut the japs and put in the jars. Pack them a little snug. Pour brine in and place the weight down.
Pressing down the weight removes and trapped air between the slices. Its ok if brine flows over the weight, remove as many seeds as you can that float to the top. Wipe the rim of the jar off.






The lids have a sliding date set so you know what day you started.






Now evac the top air out, if liquid comes out thats ok.






My dates are set know in a cool place between 60-70* for a 5-7days. Brine may turn cloudy.
Any fermenting gas will escape thru the top one way valve.






BBL


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 15, 2020)

I have a lot of green chilies.  Been looking at fermenting


bregent said:


> Nice. I fermented a bunch of green beans and pickling cukes this year, but have not tried jalapenos.
> ...


I usually can a batch of vinegar brine dilly (green) beans, but work got in the way this year. 
Fermenting sounds a viable option.
Details please.


----------



## tag0401 (Oct 16, 2020)

Forgive my ignorance, but why are we fermenting peppers? When I hear fermenting I think of making beer or wine


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 16, 2020)

These are lacto fermented.

If improperly fermented you can develop kahm yeast in the peppers, it wont hurt you but it looks nasty.
No fermentation agent used. Just pur sea salt and distilled water. The brine will work with the enzymes in the peppers and start to ferment into lactic acid.


----------



## 73saint (Oct 16, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Got the salt brine cooled finally.
> 
> Cut the japs and put in the jars. Pack them a little snug. Pour brine in and place the weight down.
> Pressing down the weight removes and trapped air between the slices. Its ok if brine flows over the weight, remove as many seeds as you can that float to the top. Wipe the rim of the jar off.
> ...


I really like those lids.


----------



## 73saint (Oct 16, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> How do you plan to vent without possible contamination?


The videos I’ve seen usually show them prick the bag with a pin then reseal or stop fermenting, or change bags but that seems messy.  I made sure and used a big enough bag hopefully by the time it’s expanded fully I can roll to the next step.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 16, 2020)

I tried other fermentation bubblers (messy) flip top sealed jars but air still got in. If you use just regular mason jar lids you will need to burp the jars every day, this will allow air into the jar and could cause yeast to form.

For the best results you need fermenting lids like i use or pickle pipe lids. You will also need glass weights. They are essential for keeping the veggies under the brine.  Use the type with a top grab knob. I used glass papered chef small glass bowls but the veggies popped up beside the bowl.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 16, 2020)

I have an 8 pack of fermenting pickle pipe lids coming. 4 pickle pipe lids and 4 glass weights.

Anyone tried to find mason jars lately? Wally is out at the stores in all sizes. Rural King has other brand jars in wide mouth and regular the last time i was there. Had 6 pallets of them, guess i need to drive to Bonita Springs.

I also been looking for a bread making machine. Nobody has them in stock.


----------



## 73saint (Oct 16, 2020)

I ordered everything on amazon this week


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 16, 2020)

tag0401 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but why are we fermenting peppers? When I hear fermenting I think of making beer or wine


Why do people climb mountains?
Why do people make beer and wine?


----------



## tag0401 (Oct 16, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Why do people climb mountains?
> Why do people make beer and wine?


Good answer! Cause they want to and can!!


----------



## bregent (Oct 16, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> I have an 8 pack of fermenting pickle pipe lids coming. 4 pickle pipe lids and 4 glass weights.



I use lids similar to pickle pipe.  Same idea -silicon nipple with a tiny slit -  but a different brand. They work great and are simple and easy to clean.

You can also just use the lids and bands with the band screwed on very loose and some weight on top of the lid. That will keep is sealed until pressure builds inside enough to burp the lid.


----------



## bregent (Oct 16, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> I have a lot of green chilies.  Been looking at fermenting
> I usually can a batch of vinegar brine dilly (green) beans, but work got in the way this year.
> Fermenting sounds a viable option.
> Details please.



We had a bumper crop this year  -  I was pulling fistfuls off the plants every day for a few months. I ended up fermenting only 4 quarts - since they need to be refrigerated after fermentation, you need to  be sure you have enough space to store them.

Not sure what details you are looking for. If you've never fermented, then you'll need to get familiar with the basics. If just the recipe you are looking for, I used the same as I do for cukes. I use 24 oz wide mouth jars because they are tall and work well for beans. For each jar:

1.5 tbls Pickling spice
1/2 tsp dill seed
500 grams pure water
17 grams sea salt (3.5%)
1 medium clove garlic (optional)
1/8 tsp calcium chloride

The calcium chloride is what pickle crisp is made from. Not sure if really needed for beans, but I use in my cuke brine.


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 16, 2020)

bregent said:


> We had a bumper crop this year  -  I was pulling fistfuls off the plants every day for a few months. I ended up fermenting only 4 quarts - since they need to be refrigerated after fermentation, you need to  be sure you have enough space to store them.
> 
> Not sure what details you are looking for. If you've never fermented, then you'll need to get familiar with the basics. If just the recipe you are looking for, I used the same as I do for cukes. I use 24 oz wide mouth jars because they are tall and work well for beans. For each jar:
> 
> ...


Previously only fermented cabbage into sauerkraut, a crock. (Not a crock pot, a Red Wing Crock.)  It was canned after the bacteria was finished for shelf life.

I use the tall wide mouth for dilly beans, too.
I will try fermenting then canning on dilly beans, next year.
Hopefully, the beans won't be producing during wheat harvest as this year.


----------



## bregent (Oct 19, 2020)

I've never canned fermented veggies cause it kills the probiotics, but probably should just to have some during the winter. With the pH being as low as it is, do you need to pressure can or can you use a water bath?


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 19, 2020)

bregent said:


> I've never canned fermented veggies cause it kills the probiotics, but probably should just to have some during the winter. With the pH being as low as it is, do you need to pressure can or can you use a water bath?


Water bath but it was an old recipe that worked.
Unless using a proven recipe for water bath, use a pressure can
To be sure with beans, I'd  pressure can.


----------



## Will Squared (Oct 19, 2020)

I went to Walmart today looking for jars my wife was seeing online in stock for our store... the shelves were bare.
I asked an Associate to help me find them. She went in the back room for about 20 minutes then can back with 2 cases of 16 oz small mouth. I told her I wanted 3 more cases. She took me into the back and it was insane ! Merchandise was jammed in tight.
She had to dig here way in past 3 layers of palleted good to unload the jars! 
A whole pallet of jars !


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 20, 2020)

Will Squared said:


> I went to Walmart today looking for jars my wife was seeing online in stock for our store... the shelves were bare.
> I asked an Associate to help me find them. She went in the back room for about 20 minutes then can back with 2 cases of 16 oz small mouth. I told her I wanted 3 more cases. She took me into the back and it was insane ! Merchandise was jammed in tight.
> She had to dig here way in past 3 layers of palleted good to unload the jars!
> A whole pallet of jars !


The canning jars of all makes are scarce. Even bread machines.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 20, 2020)

The jalapenos at 5 days.

With fermenting certain types of veggies you only use pure salt. Yes you can add pickling spice or other things. The salt works on the enzymes in the veggie to produce lactic acid. You will see some bubbles and when opened you will see it fizzing.  DO NOT USE ANY BACTOFERM

You see the cloudy brine above the glass weight, thats normal.
Going with 2 more days.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 20, 2020)

Getting there. How much longer?

Jars and bread machine shortage was caused by the virus. People staying home and shortage in stores. More people raised a garden this year as well as making bread.

Warren


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 20, 2020)

Going 2 more days with the fermenting.

I see bread machines online but im one of them guys who want it now so i can get busy with it.
Rural King has pallets of canning jars (one the other brands) in small mouth and qt large mouth, i need to go get some tomorrow.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 20, 2020)

Buy it and get it overnight.

Warren


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 20, 2020)

The recpie book i have has fermented salsa. looks to be just for 1 jar. 2-3 days ferment.
Going to research further into the salsa.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 22, 2020)

Thanks for the like Will Squared it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Will Squared (Oct 22, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks for the like Will Squared it is appreciated.
> 
> Warren


It is my pleasure Warren.

Wife and I are on the learning curve about fermentation.
There is so much I need to learn.
I am going to get a load of Red Ghost and am wondering about making it into a mash...
... and how long a mash can remain viable.
Loads of Habaneros now.
Poblanos and Anaheims are coming on, too.
Going to have hundreds of Tabasco.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 22, 2020)

Thanks again Will Squared for the likes they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 22, 2020)

Off with the fermenting lids and weights.
Good no mold.






HOLY [email protected]*

They got hotter


----------

